

80Legs: A Web Crawler as a Service - johnrobertreed
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/80legs_a_web_crawler_as_a_service.php#more

======
timdorr
_Our unique distributed architecture stitches together computers from all
around the world to deliver exceptional crawling performance at an incredibly
low cost._

Sounds like they've got a botnet :| Of course, I'm sure it's nowhere near as
insidious. But are they piggybacking this on top of some other distributed
computing platform or service? Can I contribute (and maybe get paid for my
time)?

Edit: Do some basic research, Tim... [http://gigaom.com/2009/05/14/80legs-
cares-about-your-bandwid...](http://gigaom.com/2009/05/14/80legs-cares-about-
your-bandwidth-cap/)

